# My jacked-up contact icon/pix



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

i use google to back up and store my contacts. when i was on miui the other month and on another device i themed my contact icon for grins and then removed the icons--so i thought--soon thereafter.

these icons haunt me to this very day. i've deleted them from my contacts list on my phone, but after flashing a new rom a couple of days later, they have returned. i've gone on my pc and logged into my google acct and have pulled up my contacts, but they are not there to delete once and for all.

what can i do aside from manually deleting them every time i flash a rom.....

help us obe won kenobi, ur our only hope....


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Unfortunately , once you set the contact photo its there when Google syncs. You could choose not to sync with Google and back them up as vfc or delete the contact from Google and re add them.
So you could create a vfc backup which is text only. Delete all of your contacts at Google. Reload/import you vfc backup and will be back with no syncing photos.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

